# Flood Control



## Kyoji (Jul 23, 2004)

My God, why 60 seconds?! Do you know _how long_ 60 seconds is? its a freakin eternity. Now i know its needed for a board this size, but couldnt you _lower it_? the 30 second limit was long enough, 60 is borderline ridiculous.


----------



## Garp (Jul 23, 2004)

Heh...you're just spoiled, mate. lol

I totally understand that it's necessary, and as spam bots get more advanced, the time tends to increase to go along with it, unfortunately. Take it as an exercise in typing...really...slowly.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 23, 2004)

Not to be picky, but where were you having the problem that needed you to reply or make a new topic in a gap of 60 seconds? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't see why anyone would need to reply that quickly.


----------



## neveras (Jul 23, 2004)

And it should prevent the one on one conversations that happen on some threads that seem to play out like a im convo and not a board

Although we've all been pretty much guilty of that


----------



## Lily (Jul 23, 2004)

60 seconds is a long time..some of us have tabbed browsers and a hankering for typing fast. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alls well that ends well though, just have to find other things to do in between replying to posts.


----------



## Kyoji (Jul 23, 2004)

i reply _very fast_ usually, unless theres someone else responding as fast as i, my visit to a board lasts 5 minutes, and i respond in about 5 topics on average. I just hate sitting there, ya know?


----------



## Foppzter (Jul 23, 2004)

Kyoji, you need to be on many boards at the same time, then you don´t have this problem


----------



## neveras (Jul 23, 2004)

seriously, i see about both sides of the field, on one hand sometimes i do the same and make lots of replies to a few topics on the other hand i can see why they put the flood control up


----------



## Garp (Jul 23, 2004)

It's one of those topics where, on a major board, both sides are going to be uncomfortable. It's just hard to find a middle ground that serves both purposes equally.


----------



## Garageboy101 (Jul 23, 2004)

lol 60 seconds... it takes me 10 seconds to run around and find another topic to post in ...


----------



## Kyoji (Jul 24, 2004)

QUOTE(Foppzter @ Jul 23 2004 said:


> Kyoji, you need to be on many boards at the same time, then you don´t have this problem


You have no idea.
I'm currently serving about..
6 forums lol.


----------



## Shii (Jul 24, 2004)

Yeah it's kinda too much...oh well


----------



## dice (Aug 3, 2004)

drinking milk slows me down alot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*drool*


----------



## Puck The Joker (Aug 3, 2004)

QUOTE(dice @ Aug 3 2004 said:


> drinking milk slows me down alot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the reason you needed to bump this was what??


----------



## The Teej (Aug 7, 2004)

I have to admit, I can usually reply to a topic and want to reply to another topic in under 60 seconds. But I usually just have to wait a few more seconds and I can Post again.

60 seconds isn't too long.

I think there was a Flood Control Of 3 minutes once on another board... now _that_ pisses you off


----------



## Dragonlord (Aug 7, 2004)

60 seconds kills... especially if you want to post in two forums on the row... flood control... have a beer... 30 seconds is already high enough i thing but 60 can make you snooze...


----------



## djgarf (Aug 7, 2004)

it's necessary to stop silly people who think it's really funny to flood message boards with crap.
sometimes i even get caught by it when doing the news for the latest roms lol


----------



## Dragonlord (Aug 7, 2004)

hm... question of the day... does it then make a big difference if a punk is able to spam 50 posts or 100? you've got to delete them anyways, so... just curious... what does it help to double the time?


----------



## Lily (Aug 7, 2004)

I guess because unless they're really dedicated, they aren't going to sit here waiting for the minutes to tick by as they post crap to the boards.


----------



## Dragonlord (Aug 7, 2004)

to be honest... if i would be a spammer i would not care to sit there for 1 minute... i take a spam tool and let it run... which doesn't care about the time limits


----------



## Kyoji (Jul 23, 2004)

My God, why 60 seconds?! Do you know _how long_ 60 seconds is? its a freakin eternity. Now i know its needed for a board this size, but couldnt you _lower it_? the 30 second limit was long enough, 60 is borderline ridiculous.


----------



## Darkforce (Aug 11, 2004)

My only complaint with the flood control is when searching... if I make a typo or set something like a drop down box wrong then when I go back I have to wait before I can search again... it's pretty annoying at times I guess, but it won't kill me.

Kyoji - Type a bit more in your posts and the time just flies by...


----------

